# Goldfish troubles of all sorts! Feeding, growth stunt, etc.



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong section. I wasn't sure whether to put this one in Freshwater Chat or the Hospital Section.

Very recently I decided to *save* a common feeder from a cramped up five gallon tank. A quick search on CL and I bought the biggest aquarium I'm allowed to keep and was also within my budget.

I know commons can grow very large, but I'm hoping this will help for now.

The main issues:

1. The fish has injured and disfigured its facial area (mainly worried about the mouth) from ramming into the glass tank in the five gallon very hard (quite positive this is what happened). I used some Melafix and aquarium salt in the tank and the wounds have healed, but the damage has been done. The wounds have healed for the most part, but the physical traits will never go away.

2. Because of this injury, I believe it's caused the fish to not eat properly. It will eat flakes as long as it falls right in front of it's face to grab it, but the rest goes to the bottom and the fish won't follow the food. I'm hoping it's healthy enough to feed normally as I'm quite worried about it starving.

3. The person who held it before said they've had it since the end of 2008. As of now, it's 7" give or take, and I'm worried since it was confined to such a small space for almost five years, the fish won't grow anymore. Would putting it in a bigger tank/pond allow the fish to grow? I don't think it'll reach it's max potential, but I want it to live a long, healthy and happy life.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Good job for saving the poor thing! I've got fancies, not commons, but I have to admit that goldfish can be pretty stupid in general. Is it a case of it having issues picking up the food, or problems seeing it? If you could post a pic that would help us understand what's happening. Will it go for pellets?

I might try tempt it with fresh food like lettuce leaves or cucumber. You can weight it down by rubber banding it to a spoon, and it's really good for them. My fancies turn into teeny little piranhas when faced with oranges cut in half, and they're soft and easy for the fish to eat. I've also fed banana chunks (without the peel). Just be sure to remove the food within 12 hours and make sure you bump the water changes up.

Another option might be to hold food in front of it with plant tweezers or tongs. I think there have been a few users with blind goldfish who fed them this way successfully.


----------



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Elle - I'll try them to see if it helps!

It might have issues picking up the food (I'll upload the pictures to show the damage on the mouth) because it used to have a wounded mouth. It will eat, and it eats slowly, but as long as the food falls around the body/in front of its face, then it will grab a few flakes to eat. The mouth can open and close normally.

But unlike other goldfish I've seen, it won't chase the food/go crazy over it. I've tried hand feeding it flakes that's been rolled up thick enough, but it won't accept food from my hand. 
I've tried a cucumber, but it won't get near it. I'll buy some lettuce and see if that works.

I thought it might've been blind at first, but the vision is fine - phew! I'll try the tongs and tweezers idea still.

Do goldfish prefer pellets over flakes? I'll buy some and see if this change in food works.

Besides the eating habits, which is mainly that it's a slow eater (maybe picky?), the fish seems to be in much better shape and seems much happier. I'm hoping to find someone with the space big enough to care for this goldfish. I ran out to buy a 32 gallon as a temporary home, hoping I could find someone to take it in soon.

Here are the pictures of the mouth if anyone's wondering:


----------



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

As of today, the fish has been relocated to a much bigger home where he/she will thrive. Before I gave the fish away, the feeding went well and it was refreshing to see.

Thanks for the advice, Elle!


----------

